# Using direct out from amp to record?



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

How can you use the direct out from an amp, like the Roland Cube LX models, to record on your PC. What other hardware to do you need? The simplest and least expensive way would be most appreciated.


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

I bought a used M-Audio Fast track ($75) and Reaper ($40 - It may be $60 now). From the headphone jack of my amp (this applied to both a Peavey Vypyr and Tech 21 TM60) I patch to the M-Audio
and viola! I can record.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A new M-Audio Fast Track II costs $120.00 and comes with ProTools SE. I've noticed a compact Roland interface (USB powered) that comes with Cakewalk LE for $79.00


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Make sure whatever you buy can deal with high impedance otherwise you'll need a DI.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Is it the Roland Dou-Capture you're looking at? It would seem to offer everything you need to plug one line in and record it. Hi-Lo Z and trim and $79 at L&M. It has headphone outs and level for monitoring. You will probably need to monitor that way when recording since the latency monitoring the signal through the output sound card (like your computer speakers) will be significant.


----------



## ghynes (Oct 12, 2009)

I (and many others I know) recommend using a RedBox Pro. I've been using one with the line out of my THD Univalve with great success, both to record and to run to the board for rehearsals.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Except Robert1950's looking for the cheapest way to go from his amp to a computer which I don't think RedBox Pro does?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

It captures the input at the output stage and although it doesn't capture the actual interaction with the speaker, but it does provide a good interface with the rest of the amp. It requires a good DAW to work, but I don't know of anything that can do any better. But I admit I am a bit of old school and have a pejuduce for anything that does more or less than that.


----------



## ghynes (Oct 12, 2009)

hummingway said:


> Except Robert1950's looking for the cheapest way to go from his amp to a computer which I don't think RedBox Pro does?


It works great for me. I run the XLR of the RedBox Pro to a 1/4 balanced input on my soundcard. Very low noise and gets an authentic tone out of the amp - even has speaker simulation!


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

ghynes said:


> It works great for me. I run the XLR of the RedBox Pro to a 1/4 balanced input on my soundcard. Very low noise and gets an authentic tone out of the amp - even has speaker simulation!


That would work but I would guess if his soundcard doesn't have .25 inch balanced line (most don't) he can use the .125 with an adapter but the signal levels they expect are based on computer microphones. I would be curious to hear if that works better then running through a proper line preamp and doing the emulation in software. The cab simulation would be a good thing for sure but there are plugins for that sort of thing.


----------



## silydog (May 14, 2012)

if you have a sound card with at least 1 input you can use software like cubase, pro tools, ect and go directly into a virtual amp and use effects and all that crap on it 
you can also get things like amp simulators witch are sweet and usually have a bunch of nice presets


----------

